# RIP My Little Wiggle Butt



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP my sweet little wiggle butt, you will be missed. You will always be my special little man.

Calvin 6/16/2009-5/5/2016


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry Calvin has passed. 
My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry! Run free Calvin.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love you Calvin, god bless you on your journey..


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

May the memories you shared always make your heart smile in time.

I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Calvin.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My heart dropped when I read your "RIP My Little Wiggle Butt". I didn't know your sweet Calvin but we call Tanner that same thing. He can't wag his tail without his hiney wiggling. I'm so sorry for you loss. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

RIP, Calvin. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. RIP Calvin.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Dawn, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Calvin. Hugs coming across x


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry. 7 is too young. I've lost 2 now at 7. Too young it just breaks your heart.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Calvin was so beautiful. He has the biggest eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was only 7 years old? That's way too young.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

May your good memories and pictures get you through this difficult time.
He was a beautiful dog and looked very loved. My hart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Such a handsome boy gone way too soon!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Calvin.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of Calvin, another beautiful boy gone way too soon.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry to read this. Such a beautiful young boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed Calvin.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so sad, and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

GoldenMum said:


> RIP my sweet little wiggle butt, you will be missed. You will always be my special little man.
> 
> Calvin 6/16/2009-5/5/2016


GoldenMum, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your special memories of Calvin will give you some comfort. Sending kind thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn, I'm so sorry to see this. With a nick name like that, I know he must have been a super special guy. It just never gets easier, does it. Sending you hugs.....
Kristy


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wiggle Butt*

I am so very sorry about Calvin (Wiggle Butt), GoldenMum.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post6498434


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my boy at seven as well. Way too young! Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.
Buddy


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Calvin...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was so sorry to see this. RIP and run free sweet Calvin.


----------

